# Lopsided Nail Pattern



## RoofingJob1 (Sep 28, 2021)

The crew that installed my Atlas shingles put 6 nails in the left half of the shingle and a single nail toward the edge in the right half of the roof. Is there a reason for this or is it just sloppy work which will compromise the integrity of my shingles? See the diagram for clarity.


----------

